# ICS ROM Comparison Chart



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Fill / Edit this with info please. I only made this because I'm confused and I'm sure others are too. People that have used all the ROM's would be the most beneficial.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C0vlXLRzz-S1-g_5oFHmGLgrP_2JJk-wZ7tZASH1Bqo/edit?pli=1


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not to bee nit picky or vain but aokp is mine too.... ;-)

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

All of the ICS roms have a problem in the audio connector that doesn't allow either square or Intuit credit card readers to work. Unfortunately I have had to go back to super clean 3, I was eating too much money. Other than that I like all of them.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

I will tell you its laggy at first but once its going its fine and I just fixed mms, but gummy is getting really good I recommend trying it or aokp they are both very solid roms. The CM9 kangs are a pain in the ass because I don't have access to THS source so I have to make mods to every kang release. CNA I dunno its CNA.... If you like it you like it I guess. I think now that gummy has all the old lockscreens and ROM toolbox it has the most options. Aokp prolly has the best options....

Sent from my Gummed up ICS Fassy..... Yes I said gummed.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I would suggest adding a known issue category to the spreadsheet. I personally research the issues before I decide to flash a ROM. I don't want to have an issue with something that I use daily.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

That chart seems mighty biased if you ask me. "Like AOKP but with less options." Really?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> That chart seems mighty biased if you ask me. "Like AOKP but with less options." Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that's basically what it is.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> that's basically what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Its got some other stuff, but I already find myself between aokp and gummy

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> That chart seems mighty biased if you ask me. "Like AOKP but with less options." Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It essentially is true, which doesn't make it bad by any means. it's just that the chart is trying give unique features. The only other thing it has is its own launcher which is based off of trebuchet anyways. And if you feel you have a better or more accurate description then please help out and modify the chart for everyone 

Sent from my Gummy Fassy

___

I do see what you mean though, I changed it a little to make it less negative sounding because it is still a great rom. I haven't been on CNA for a little bit so anyone else who has been should go and edit it, it would probably be more helpful for everyone.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I've tried the latest versions of everything except ths and I always go back to aokp, it has more features, tweaks, options, themes and is just plain faster than CNA and Gummy. not that those are bad, they're just not as fast, full featured or reliable as aokp is.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> I've tried the latest versions of everything except ths and I always go back to aokp, it has more features, tweaks, options, themes and is just plain faster than CNA and Gummy. not that those are bad, they're just not as fast, full featured or reliable as aokp is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I agree...

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

AOKP>GUMMY>THS>CNA>CM9 Kang


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> AOKP>GUMMY>THS>CNA>CM9 Kang


No CM9 kang love huh Droid... I see how it is. 

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## wcouri (Jun 12, 2011)

AOKP ftw in my opinion. Although, looking forward to a fully functional MIUI in the near future.


----------



## foxfire450 (Jun 11, 2011)

wcouri said:


> AOKP ftw in my opinion. Although, looking forward to a fully functional MIUI in the near future.


Same here; AOKP is just tiding me over until MIUI gets just a little more functional.


----------

